# Aqua Wave Wrap (free)



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/aqua-waves-wrap.html

Don't forget to check other patterns too, all lovely.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.hope you have a nice day.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

thank you , excellent link


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

beautiful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for the link


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

great link thanks
I'm doing one very similar to that from lets knit magazine,
it's called eyelet edged triangular shawl.


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks.
I'm learning how to work from charts and this pattern will be helpful.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Some lovely patterns here - thanks!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What beautiful projects! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, very nice.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Lovely pattern that I'm saving. Thank you for sharing !!!


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

My list of things to do this summer has grown with each click and new pattern that appeared before my eyes !!!
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Th anks for sharing, some beautiful patterns


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I found a pattern called Cardi Shrug listed and plan to make it for the summer. It's a basic simple pattern...just my style.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

VERY, very nice. Maybe just the thing for that multicolored cotton I have. Maybe a seed st border at the long edge will prevent the roll....add a few sts...hmmm...
Thanks!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/aqua-waves-wrap.html
> 
> Don't forget to check other patterns too, all lovely.


Do you think this would look good if you knitted in garter so it wouldn't roll.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Some very pretty patterns! Thank you for the link!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link. Some very nice patterns.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for posting the pattern link.  :thumbup:


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you, saving this one.


----------

